# Christmas Markets



## Aussies

Can anyone tell me where are the best "Christmas Markets" in Germany with their famous decorations etc ?
We are Aussies with 2 kids (9 and 7) living in France but planning on having a white Christmas in Germany or Switzerland.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Frankly, the Christmas market in Strasbourg is really well known and has some marvelous stuff. Or, for something a bit smaller but very very traditional, there is the Christmas market in Freiburg. (Great Glühwein!)

Nurnburg has one of the best Christmas markets in German - and Nurnburg is the home of the Nurnburger Lebkuchen - those spicy Christmas cookies (kind of like gingerbread), plus lots of other Christmas cakes and cookies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest

In 2008 my wife and I did Xmas markets in Freiburg, and then Strasbourg and Colmar France. All are fairly close for driving purposes and were outstanding for different reasons. Freiburg and Colmar were very traditional, and had the most homemade items for sale. The Glühwein was outstanding and eat some curry brats in Freiburg. Strasbourg had the biggest Xmas market and the best decorations/Xmas lights of the 3 places. I also suggest visiting Gimmelwald Switzerland (Alps) if you get a chance.


----------



## RestPeet

With so many Christmas Markets through out Germany the most difficult choice is which Christmas Market to select. Christkindl Market in Munich is really beautiful. The one in Dresden in the oldest one in Germany, dating back to 1434.


----------



## Iron Horse

I was fortunate enough last season to get to a few and enjoyed all of them. Some nice small ones with the locals made for a very comfy atmosphere. Spent time in Düsseldorf, Bonn, Mönchengladbach, Baden Baden, Stuttgart, and Munich and all of them were fantastic. I can't believe you'll go wrong with any place you select, but snow falling of course while drinking made it even better. And of course, Glühwein. Let the kids give it a go too!


----------



## siobhanwf

I have wanted to go to visit a german Christmas for years. Now we are finally going!! lane:
Munich, Nuremburg and Furth at the begining of December.

I had a good look at this site where I found lots of information.

German Christmas Markets - 2011 Christmas Market Dates & Locations - German Christmas Fairs & Xmas Markets


----------



## gus-lopez

If you can't make it all the way to Germny you can sample the delights in the UK.
Frankfurt Christmas Market - Birmingham City Council


----------



## James3214

Not sure if you have already decided which one to attend yet 'Aussies' but most of them are opening up this weekend. I would probably recommend Nürnberg (or Nuremberg) which I believe is one of the biggest and most popular in Germany (starts Friday 25th Nov).
I visited the opening of the 'weihnachtsmarkt' here in Frankfurt last night. Great atmosphere and a few nice 'gluhwein's to warm the throat!

Edit: Here is the link...you might even be able to see the 'Gluhwein' drinkers on the webcam pages!
http://www.christkindlesmarkt.de/english/index.php?navi=1&rid=3


----------

